# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Plans for 2013?

## EmsE

I thought now would be a good time to start thinking about my plans for 2013 which gives me time to get most things ready for April (I'm wishing my life away here- but it can't come soon enough).
My main objective is to keep comprehensible hive records! They always start well but I can't seem to keep that going past mid June. More focus needed next year.

Do I expand next year? My original apiary will be available for me again in spring so will split the existing hives between the 2, but I'm thinking my priority is making sure every colony has a friendly strain of bee before increasing hive numbers. 

Swarm control v's swarm prevention: I've always used a variant of the pagden method but the draw backs are relying on the weather being suitable and catching those developing queen cells at the right time. I think it's time to try a swarm prevention method to widen my experience and to see if it would suit me better.

I'm planning to make my own foundation using our associations equipment to fill those additional brood chambers that I'll need to fit out.

And last but not least, in my 'high level' view of my plan is to take some bees to the heather. Every year I have wanted to do this but for this reason or that, it's not been possible. So another ambition carried onto the next year.

I'm planning all this, then it gets to May, the bees will have their input and everything will turn on it's head. :Wink: 

What's everyone else planning or hoping to achieve next season?

----------


## Neils

After this year I'm inclined to keep my basic plan limited to "go into winter with at least as many colonies as you came out of spring with"  :Wink: 

More optimistically directly with the bees I want to:
expand my colonies and organise my apiaries betterImprove my queen rearingReplace a lot of brood combs with fresh wax.Improve my swarm prevention techniques. Will be interesting to try a demaree with 14x12s

Personally I want to:
Take module 2Take the general husbandry assessment

----------


## HJBee

My plan is to 
A) have a hive survive the winter into spring
B) build my second hive brood box & remaining supers & frame ' to be ready'
C) get more foundation drawn out & consider Demaree method of swarm control
D) follow my bee keeping mentor into various unpredictable adventures (one of which may be helping move bees a 2nd site & to the Heather reading the above)
E) crop as much Cut comb to limit the amount of extraction (or I'm off to Graeme at Auchincruive) & then give it all to friends & family (1 jar retained for cooking & medicinal only)
F) consider which varroa treatment to use for 2013
G) sterilise all my hive equipment (first full year)
H) maybe consider Basic Bee master
I) help with Highland Show SBA stand

----------


## prakel

My plans always exceed my capabilities but it's good to aim high -as long as you can take the knocks and keep coming back.

The new mating apiary is basically my priority, lots of new mating boxes to make after this last summer of tweaking the design and new stands (of still undecided type) to make for them.

Then there's the possibility of apimondia to think about. Never been before but as it could be tied in with a visit to someone involved in another of my hobbies it's certainly something I'm considering.

----------


## EmsE

> My plan is to ...
> D) follow my bee keeping mentor into various unpredictable adventures (one of which may be helping move bees a 2nd site & to the Heather reading the above)


 :Big Grin:  not sure this year could be beaten, particularly the evening (or should I say night)you got your bees. I think that was the most memorable evening for unpredictable happenings of the season and still makes me chuckle lol. But then again you never know what's round the corner.

Helping out at one of the shows would be great too. I'm actually thinking of a wax model I'd like to make (Enids visit to the association has put ideas into my head) but need to think around how to actually do it. Don't think that's for this year, especially if we move house too.

I missed doing module 3 in November because of all the decorating I had to do, but hopefully will get the chance to study for the March one.

----------


## Bumble

My main plan for 2013 is to have all the gear ready before it's needed.

I'm planning to move two colonies to an out apiary I scouted earlier this year, one which will give a good heather crop as well as being within reach of gardens. This will leave two colonies at home, make the garden less cluttered and the family happier. I'm planning to use only MD Shallows for these colonies, it should make moving them a bit easier. There'll be a couple of Bailey comb changes early Spring, using foundationless frames.

Another out apiary has become available, which could mean expanding to 6 colonies - two at each site, but I'm not sure if the logistics will work.

Re-queen one colony that is always a bit too interested in what's going on around them. Moving them hasn't made them calmer, so will probably buy in a queen.

Enter a honey show.

Successfully trap a swarm from a feral colony that's been in a nearby tree for years, and then leave them untreated to see if they really are more tolerant of varroa.

----------


## Dan

> My main plan for 2013 is to have all the gear ready before it's needed.


Yes, we all torment ourselves with that one, don't we?  :Smile:

----------


## Neils

3-4 years in it becomes a lot easier if it's any consolation to those still new to the game.  There'll always be a sitution where a spare brood box/roof/floor/super would be great right now. The weather this year means I go into next with a surplus of kit. I dare say another floor, roof and brood box wouldn't go amiss, but I have enough spares now to weather that delay.

----------


## Black Comb

My plan is that is has got to be better than 2012.
Can't wait to see the back of it.

----------


## Bumble

> I dare say another floor, roof and brood box wouldn't go amiss ...


It's being strong-willed enough to keep them as sparea, rather than filling them with bees, that I have a problem with.

----------


## prakel

> The new mating apiary is basically my priority, lots of new mating boxes to make after this last summer of tweaking the design and new stands (of still undecided type) to make for them.
> 
> Then there's the possibility of apimondia to think about. Never been before but as it could be tied in with a visit to someone involved in another of my hobbies it's certainly something I'm considering.


Failed on both counts -although genuinely due to circumstances outside of my control. Did get a couple of nucs in the apiary at the end of the season just to get things 'sealed' with the landowner. 

But, it's been a great summer all told so I'm not too worried. Next year is getting closer all the time.

----------

